# Waterfowl newbie



## Huntinbull

I live in Kent Ohio. I have never hunted waterfowl. Anyone nearby who would be willing to give me some lessons/training?


----------



## InlandKid

Maybe for a 10 gauge lol. Just kidding man, I've only been into it for a few year and I'll tell you this, once you start you'll be addicted. Hard part is finding somewhere you can hunt that the ducks want to be. Check your pm's.


----------



## firstflight111

i can i killed a goose and a duck and i have a black hoody that makes me a pro lol


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I've killed ducks and geese before, so if I get a black hoodie can I be a pro too?  If it says zink on it does that make me a waterfowl god?


Huntinbull- shoot me a pm if you wanna get out sometime, always happy to take a new guy out


----------



## russ9054

Go to mosquito line up by the refuge and take a lawn chair.lol. so how new are you? And what do you know? I don't hunt around there but if someone out there does take you,one word of advice,don't start calling if your a newbie. I remember my first duck hunt it was a disaster. Just a quote from that day." You know those are a protected speicies". That was 13 years ago and i will never forget. Don't be affraid to make mistakes and a tundra swan is not a really big snow goose,aka sky carp.


----------



## russ9054

Actually i have a perminent blind down at pleasant hill,does everyone up here just run a gun most of the time. By that i mean try different areas each time they go out? Id be more than happy to have company,its great for early woodies.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

well i'll tell you that yes it is very addicting. im hook after only one season. to start off are u wanting to hunt more ducks or geese or a about a 50/50mixure?


----------



## firstflight111

russ9054 said:


> Actually i have a perminent blind down at pleasant hill,does everyone up here just run a gun most of the time. By that i mean try different areas each time they go out? Id be more than happy to have company,its great for early woodies.


i have many spots i move every day sometime 3 or 4 times a day .. just ask i shock em. how we roll 

and mark you can not have you hoody till you can use you goose call


----------



## ErieAngler

I_Shock_Em said:


> I've killed ducks and geese before, so if I get a black hoodie can I be a pro too?  If it says zink on it does that make me a waterfowl god?
> 
> 
> Huntinbull- shoot me a pm if you wanna get out sometime, always happy to take a new guy out


You'll take a new guy out but not me?? Geeesh!


----------



## ErieAngler

I went to college with a guy who was from Ravenna and there was some outstanding goose hunting around there and duck hunting too at times.

West Branch blinds were pretty good.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

ErieAngler said:


> You'll take a new guy out but not me?? Geeesh!


Hahahaha, well lemme know when you are in Ohio and we'll go......How's oklahoma? How do you think hunting down there will be?


----------



## ErieAngler

I_Shock_Em said:


> Hahahaha, well lemme know when you are in Ohio and we'll go......How's oklahoma? How do you think hunting down there will be?


If we would ever get some rain I think the hunting here would be a lot better, but were in a severe drought and its hotter than he11. I used to have blue wing teal, shovelers and mallards on the pond behind our house every night, but theyve disappeared.

Either way the cool thing will be shooting some different birds, they have good populations of gadwalls, pintails and widgeon as well as a lot of teal, mallards and woodies. Blacks are rare though, which is the only bird other than a mallard that we consistently shot out of our fields in Ohio. 

I need to learn how to water hunt again and not get killed by a cotton mouth in the process!


----------



## ringmuskie9

ErieAngler said:


> If we would ever get some rain I think the hunting here would be a lot better, but were in a severe drought and its hotter than he11. I used to have blue wing teal, shovelers and mallards on the pond behind our house every night, but theyve disappeared.
> 
> Either way the cool thing will be shooting some different birds, they have good populations of gadwalls, pintails and widgeon as well as a lot of teal, mallards and woodies. Blacks are rare though, which is the only bird other than a mallard that we consistently shot out of our fields in Ohio.
> 
> I need to learn how to water hunt again and not get killed by a cotton mouth in the process!


Book me a flight and I'll be down to teach you


----------



## I_Shock_Em

+1 on the booked flight....ring and I will show you how it's done


----------



## ErieAngler

ringmuskie9 said:


> Book me a flight and I'll be down to teach you


You think your wife will mind if your wedding present for the both of you is a ticket to get you away from her for a few days....? She'll probably be elated to recieve that after the wedding night!


----------



## Mushijobah

A guy asks for some assistance and advice and you guys just start playing grab ass and talking about making trips down to Oklahoma for god knows what! You all should honestly be ashamed of yourselves...




 :bananahuge:


----------



## firstflight111

Hey i sent him a p.m. To call me .... I know a thing or 2 about waterfowling ... But my phone has not rang yet ....you know i will help anyone :d any offer any advice but to sit here and type it all out would take weeks and i and to old for that


----------



## ErieAngler

Mushijobah said:


> A guy asks for some assistance and advice and you guys just start playing grab ass and talking about making trips down to Oklahoma for god knows what! You all should honestly be ashamed of yourselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bananahuge:


Hijacked!


Grab ass! Thats the last time I hunt with you - guess I shouldve been cautious turning my back on you...

My first post offered help, beyond that I claiming it was perpetrated (dont take "perp" personally mushi ).

Here's some more advice to calm the sensitivity - huntibul, give firstflight a call.


----------



## Mushijobah

ehehehe did the giant dancing nanner not convey a message of extreme sarcasm as it should have?


----------



## ErieAngler

Mushijobah said:


> ehehehe did the giant dancing nanner not convey a message of extreme sarcasm as it should have?


HA, i didn't even notice it....i'll be darn! 

I thought you had somehow uploaded a video clip of ringmuskie - reminded me of how he looked the first time I took him fishing out on Erie once his feet finally touched earth after puking the entire trip!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

ErieAngler said:


> HA, i didn't even notice it....i'll be darn!
> 
> I thought you had somehow uploaded a video clip of ringmuskie - reminded me of how he looked the first time I took him fishing out on Erie once his feet finally touched earth after puking the entire trip!!


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Without all that puking, we wouldn't have limited out!!!! Thanks for chumming for us Ring!!!!


----------



## BobcatJB

Sent you a PM a few days ago, did you get it?


----------



## steelhead1

Huntinbull said:


> I live in Kent Ohio. I have never hunted waterfowl. Anyone nearby who would be willing to give me some lessons/training?


Seeing how I am getting that 10ga today from you and I live in Kent, you're more than welcome to hit skeeter with me this season


----------



## ringmuskie9

ErieAngler said:


> You think your wife will mind if your wedding present for the both of you is a ticket to get you away from her for a few days....? She'll probably be elated to recieve that after the wedding night!


Whats up with this.... I lost my mentor?


----------



## alumcreeker

Don't use Erie angler as a mentor he gave up on me after just one yr was I really a lost cause man lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

